# Wood from Amazon



## Wasi (Jul 25, 2019)

Just wondering if anyone has used this wood from Amazon.  Have not found a local dealer and have used fruita wood in the past but love the 2 day free shipping from Amazon.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 25, 2019)

I've ordered once or twice from online but they all tend to be expensive.  I think before I went online, I would look for oak firewood sold locally.  Academy sports has decent prices and different types.

I'm lucky b/c I have a charbroil warehouse that sells bags of splits for 5$ each.  Well that's if I can get there before they close.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 25, 2019)

https://www.cuttingedgefirewood.com/

I recommend these people if you need to order wood. Great quality.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 25, 2019)

Wasi said:


> Just wondering if anyone has used this wood from Amazon.  Have not found a local dealer and have used fruita wood in the past but love the 2 day free shipping from Amazon.



30 pounds of wood for $60 ???---Wow!!!  Forget That !!

Your Profile doesn't say where you're from, but I would think there must be some wood available locally.
Local Orchards??? They trim their trees a lot & often sell trimming relatively cheap. Fruit Wood is Great---Apple, Cherry, Peach, Pear, etc, etc.
If you're in a Cold State, get some Oak Firewood & a cheap ax, and split your own. It's not hard.

Bear


----------



## Wasi (Jul 26, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> 30 pounds of wood for $60 ???---Wow!!!  Forget That !!
> 
> Your Profile doesn't say where you're from, but I would think there must be some wood available locally.
> Local Orchards??? They trim their trees a lot & often sell trimming relatively cheap. Fruit Wood is Great---Apple, Cherry, Peach, Pear, etc, etc.
> ...


I currently live outside of the Chicago IL area.  I will keep looking for a local source and thanks for letting me know it is to expensive.


----------



## JWFokker (Jul 26, 2019)

You should be able to get Cowboy brand hickory from Lowes for $20 a bag, which is overpriced but far less than online prices. Also, the bagged firewood at the hardware store is usually kiln dried mix of maple, oak and hickory. $4-6 for an even bigger bag than the Cowboy hickory splits.


----------

